
Ask HN: What book or tech related item did you receive as a holiday gift? - deepaksurti
Please list, if possible, the URL of the book or the tech item you received as a gift on ThanksGiving, Xmas or New Year.<p>Happy New Year to all readers!
======
ecesena
I bought myself a foldable bluetooth keyboard. The goal is to travel with
that, my phone and security key and have all I need to do serious work,
perhaps connecting to a server home for "intensive" operations. Let's see how
2020 goes :)

